# N73 + UMTS Flat Zugang über Linux (Debian)



## exitboy (11. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte mit Debian über das Nokia N73 ins Internet. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall (hab es schon gesehen)

Hat sich da mal jemand selber ran getraut?


----------



## marimba (14. März 2007)

ich kann leider nichts zur lösung des problems beitragen. bin aber auch sehr daran interessiert. gibts schon neue erkenntnisse?


----------

